# Hey from California!



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce myself! I'm kind of new to forums and forum communities.

I'm Haley and I'm 17. I'm currently a working student for a hunter/jumper trainer. I was actively showing this past year but I'm taking a break to work on solidifying my position and exposing myself to different horses. So as of now, I'm not really riding one horse, but rather I cycle between a few. 

In my spare time I like to make videos, explore the realm of film cameras and digital cameras, read, obsess over music, and mess with photoshop.









_^^Kennedy and I messing around Xcountry._
My username isn't based on the president, Kennedy was "my" first horse. He taught me a lot and he was the first horse to show out of barn.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey! I'm from So Cal, so I just had to stop by and say welcome haha. Sounds like you've a sweet deal being a working student!


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep  

I don't exactly know how I got so lucky to get such a gig either.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to work with a reining trainer, I basically hung around so much she started putting me to work haha. Helped that I had a mare there too. So much fun, wish I was still there!!


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

I've always wanted to try reining! It fascinates me; when I can't sleep I just watch reining video after reining video. The freestyle looks like a ton of fun since I'm really into music and horses and everyone just looks like they are having a great time!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought it looked fun too and was hooked after my first sliding stop. The horses I had the great chance to ride were super well trained and I will definitely find a way to have my own reining horse again. College is just way too hectic and expensive for it! If you ever decide to give it a try I know a couple good trainers in San Diego.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I've been looking for a barn that has reining lessons, but I've heard it's mostly independent trainers, not like hunter/jumpers where you have whole barns. 

Unfortunately I'm really far from San Diego but if you know of any trainers/barns in the Topanga/Chatsworth/Agoura area, let me know!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

My trainer had a whole barn but no lesson horses, she mostly gave owners lessons on their own horses. The horses were usually in training with her or finish reiners people and purchaser. That makes it hard too. I'm hoping find something to lease in the future until I can get a horse. 

If I get a chance to talk to my old trainer I'll let you know. Good luck! I for sure think you should give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

My trainer had a whole barn but no lesson horses, she mostly gave owners lessons on their own horses. The horses were usually in training with her or finish reiners people and purchaser. That makes it hard too. I'm hoping find something to lease in the future until I can get a horse. 

If I get a chance to talk to my old trainer for some other trainers names, i'll let you know. Good luck! I for sure think you should give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I can't afford to buy a horse just for reining. I just want to take a few lessons, I'm quite content with sticking to hunter/jumper, but I know how good it is to experience other disciplines as well. Each discipline helps the other I believe.


----------

